# The Mummy...is finished!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

After much delay here is the old Aurora Mummy kit I recently finished, as you can see the model was built SFTB, paints used Model Master enamels.


















































Agentsmith


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks great ! Especially the b/w pics. I always thought this was about the best of the Aurora monster kits.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Nick!

The seams on this kit were a bear to deal with and I was only partly successful in getting them filled, not very easy to fill and sand without destroying the molded in detail of the wrappings.


Agentsmith


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Well done! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

agentsmith said:


> Thanks Nick!
> 
> The seams on this kit were a bear to deal with and I was only partly successful in getting them filled, not very easy to fill and sand without destroying the molded in detail of the wrappings.
> 
> ...


Great job on the Mummy, my fellow Oregon Coaster (I live in Coos Bay!)
What I do in cases of difficult seam areas is "sculpt in" as much of the detail while your putty if still "wet". I use Magic Sculpt most of the time and it works great for sculpting in detail.

Phil K


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Roy and Phil!

Phil,
You live the closest to me than anyone else on any of the modeling forums, were it not for the internet I could easily think that there were no other plastic scale modelers on the planet.

Agentsmith


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Absolutely excellent! Can't beat a classic Aurora! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very well done Agentsmith, kudos!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

agentsmith said:


> ...The seams on this kit were a bear to deal with ...not very easy to fill and sand without destroying the molded in detail of the wrappings.


A.S.,

Here's a couple suggestions for dealing with this model; I know they work because I used them on my Mummy:


Use plenty of liquid cement to assemble the figure so there's a good "weld bead" of liquified plastic. Once that has dried, most of the bead gets trimmed off. Then the crisscross texture of the wrappings can be reinstated with hobby files. The grooves cut by the teeth imitate the cloth texture; softening them with a brush moistened with lacquer thinner makes the file work look molded into the plastic.
Apply putty where needed and smooth it out, feathering the edges into the surrounding plastic with the appropriate solvent. While the putty is still soft, press a bit of cloth into it to create the wrapping texture. For a 1/8 scale mummy, a finer woven fabric like silk would provide a scale appearance. I used a piece of tee shirt to do this on my 1'6 scale Horizon Mummy.
But these ideas are for your next model. The photos of your current Mummy show that your solution to the problem worked out fine.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very, very cool job on this!!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much for the comments and suggestions!

Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Amazing finish, great colours and photography. I think I can see only one seam, and that one can be said to be a crease in his wrappings.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Good work! I like the B&W phots - gives it the movie feel.
Steve


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

The base has a little more detail in it than the pictures show, the base had not been given its flat clear coat at the time the pictures were taken and the glare from the reflected light makes the detail hard to see.


Agentsmith


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The Mummy's bandage seams were always a bear-cat to deal with. You guys should try this on a Luminator's model without paint! 

Excellent work!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

This looks great in color and black and white, very impressive!!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you for the comments MadCap Romanian and apls!

This model will be the last movie monster kit from me unless my fortunes change...there are no more of these type of kits in my stash.


Agentsmith


----------

